# 2012 licenses



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

the new fishing licenses will not be available until march 1st?? 
in my own position , its very possible i'll be fishing that morning before the dnr site makes them available , then what???


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Usually can get them from two weeks before they expire and on. Dealer I talked to on Monday checked the site and said he could start to sell them after Wed. the 15th except he hadn't received the new blue paper for them yet on Monday and didn't know when he would. Assume should be the same for individuals using the site but haven't tried it.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Can't you just buy it online and print a few up for safe keeping?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

rustyhooks said:


> the new fishing licenses will not be available until march 1st??
> in my own position , its very possible i'll be fishing that morning before the dnr site makes them available , then what???


I went to pick mine up @ gander about a week ago and was told the same thing, every other year i've been able to purchase them on or about Feb 15th, bad move on the DNR :bad:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> he could start to sell them after Wed. the 15th except he hadn't received the new blue paper for them yet on Monday and didn't know when he would. .


Word for word what Gander told me.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

At least you didn't do like I did, lol. 
When I turned 16 I went out and bought my licence later in the year (Thinking it was for a whole 365 days), only to find out it expired in March, the whole time I really don't fish because I mostly fish for bass. 
At least I learned something, haha.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I just tried to get the 2012 online and it won't let me even though it says after the 15th.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

big fish on and were told the same thing today at old dutchman nothing till first of march


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

davefishfrey said:


> big fish on and were told the same thing today at old dutchman nothing till first of march




I can almost bet you DNR will be out in FULL FORCE March 1st busting people for no licenses..._*If *_thats the game the DNR is playing it's downright slimy.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was told the same thing at walmart. They won't be available til March 1st. I just figured the clerk didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If they're not going to be available until march 1st the enforcement date needs to be March 15th. Going to leave a really bad taste in my mouth if the DNR does otherwise.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> If they're not going to be available until march 1st the enforcement date needs to be March 15th. Going to leave a really bad taste in my mouth if the DNR does otherwise.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Makes me wonder why the ODNR would do something like this and IMO it's a dumb idea on their part. Was looking to get mine next week but now I guess I'll just have to wait til the 1st of March.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Hey guys dont mean to hijack the thread but along these lines.
GO TO YOUR LOCAL BAITSTORE FOR YOUR LICENSE when possible.
We all have read about the locals bad ice season,what a good way to help them out.They may only make a dollar on each but it will add up.While there pick up a few things.We need to help keep the locals in business.
Im sure the big guys wont mind.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Daego Doug said:


> Hey guys dont mean to hijack the thread but along these lines.
> GO TO YOUR LOCAL BAITSTORE FOR YOUR LICENSE when possible.
> We all have read about the locals bad ice season,what a good way to help them out.They may only make a dollar on each but it will add up.While there pick up a few things.We need to help keep the locals in business.
> Im sure the big guys wont mind.


yep agree 100%!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

As much as fisherman spend per year, they could easily overlap the expire, renew dates. If they overlap, new vs. old, by a week, if they, I said they, have any problems, we, yes we, won't have to be affected by their mess up. Paper not here is a sorry excuse if ya ask me, he**, I'll give em a box full !!!!!. Tried yesterday to get mine at 2 different locations and was told, we will sell ya this years, duh. Can't wait, Mike


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I was told the same thing about my boat registration.. Then I went to the ODNR office up on Morse Rd and got er done.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My local bait store quit selling licenses. They said between the cost of the new equipment and the added hassel it wasn't worth it anymore.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the 1st is 11 days away i can wait


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

trailbreaker said:


> the 1st is 11 days away i can wait


Looks like ya have too !!!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

On line is the way the state is pushing things. Makes sense for all involved including the agents (bait and tackle stores) that sell them. Cost of equipmet doesn't make sense and why have hundredes of agents in state when most folks can get em online. It is easier for me also. I can print multiple copies and keep one in the wallet, one in boat, spare in file at home.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> On line is the way the state is pushing things. Makes sense for all involved including the agents (bait and tackle stores) that sell them. Cost of equipmet doesn't make sense and why have hundredes of agents in state when most folks can get em online. It is easier for me also. I can print multiple copies and keep one in the wallet, one in boat, spare in file at home.


Agreed but name one good reason why you shouldn't be able to purchase them a week or two before the 1st? It makes absolutely no sense. In years past i've always purchased mine between Feb 15-20 so I dont forget/dont have to wait in line, now I dont have that luxury. Florida allows you to purchase them 5 YEARS in advance...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And another thing, what if I live out in the country, dont have internet, and work 50 hours a week, I dont have alot of free time and can only get my license on my days off which are tues/weds. Because of the states new rules i can't legally fish until I find time to go and get my license, which happens to be almost a week after they are initially available.

Sorry for ranting on this but I view it as the state restricting our rights as anglers and it has me sort of pissed.

Just think if they did the same thing for Drivers licenses / Plates.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

All ODNR managment should go to Aprentise to Florida.you sel fishig license every day 365 days forvard.not if you buy in august they sell you in ohio backvards.why i have to pay for time when i did not fish.

snag


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Some of you guys need to get a grip on life. I mean if you need to get a license on the 1st of March just wake up 5 minutes early and buy one online. All the "what if senarios" are rediculous. Most of you guys are online multiple times everyday so whats the big deal. In the scheme of life this is a little thing.
I agree thats it's a little weird that we can't buy them early, maybe it's just a glitch in the system for this year. Thanks to the OP or letting us know.
This thread is funny.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I think someone else better get a grip on life!!!!

What about the thousands of people that can't OR won't buy over the internet???? 
I can buy my car and drivers license early.......


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Some of you make it sound like the DNR is going to be out in force on Mar 1st, with brand new ticket books, ready to write tickets. I go fishing 30 - 35 days a year, always buy a license and have never had my license checked in 25 years. Am I just lucky? Maybe, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. If licenses aren't available until Mar 1st, and you get stopped by the DNR on Mar 2nd or 3rd, I would think they would cut you some slack. 

It's probably just a snafu from the paper company, not an evil plot by the State of Ohio.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't think I'd roll the dice for some slack being cut by the officers on March 2nd or 3rd and not having the new license.The officers cut slack very selectively and 2 or 3 days past the new license requirement probably won't be one.Also I feel confident that a few days before March 1st they will be available almost anywhere.This isn't their first go around with license sales and they are fully aware that most of us buy them early.I am sure there is a very reasonable explanation for not having them available now as originally they said the new ones would be available Feb 15th.
I also think they are trying to get us all to buy them online and eventually eliminate so many satelite sales locations as it cuts into their profit margin.
Personally I love the new online setup as it's as easy as it can get,other than coming to your home with them That isn't going to happen guys.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The delay on licenses has to do with their new software program that was implemented last year by the ODNR. And as Diego Doug mentioned, if at all possible,please get your licenses at your local baitshop. I had to purchase a new computer system last year to print the licenses and the unit cost me $800.00. We make $1.00 per license and could really use all the help we can get right now..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Skippy said:


> I think someone else better get a grip on life!!!!
> 
> What about the thousands of people that can't OR won't buy over the internet????
> I can buy my car and drivers license early.......


I've got a really good grip on life actually. It took me a lot of years but I learned to control what makes or breaks my day. One thing an older guy once told me was "the world is always changing; its never a matter of if, its a matter of when" I just learned to look at things a little differently. 

If you can't or don't want buy a license online, just go where you usually get your license and get it there. I sure wouldn't waste a lot of emotion on something I have no control over.

I got to agree with ScottB, it's probably a 1 time glitch in the system and not some evil plot from the state.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

puterdude said:


> the new online setup as it's as easy as it can get,other than coming to your home with them


Actually the new online set up did just that....it came to your home. Weather we choose to use it or not is up to each individual.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> The delay on licenses has to do with their new software program that was implemented last year by the ODNR. And as Diego Doug mentioned, if at all possible,please get your licenses at your local baitshop. I had to purchase a new computer system last year to print the licenses and the unit cost me $800.00. We make $1.00 per license and could really use all the help we can get right now..........Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7231 ST RT 14
> ...


Seeing how it was implemented last year then shouldn't have the glitches been resolved by now? I do get my license from a small local bait/tackle shop and will continue to do so until they force me to do so otherwise. Always like helping out the "little guys" as much as I can.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> The delay on licenses has to do with their new software program that was implemented last year by the ODNR.


If indeed that is true then I apologize for the mini-rant, just dont have any trust for Government these days...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Seeing how it was implemented last year then shouldn't have the glitches been resolved by now?


Since this is the first renewal period with the new program, the glitch wouldn't appear till now. Hopefully it will be fixed so it is not a problem for everyone next year.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Barry Hennig, Portage County Wildlife Officer, stops in the bait shop a couple times a week, which is who I get my information from. This license delay is not a glitch, but will be the way the licensing will done from now on, so everyone can be prepared when it happens again next year.........Mark


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Barry Hennig, Portage County Wildlife Officer, stops in the bait shop a couple times a week, which is who I get my information from. This license delay is not a glitch, but will be the way the licensing will done from now on, so everyone can be prepared when it happens again next year.........Mark


Complete BS IMO. Until I hear a good explanation I consider this a extremely bad decision by the DNR. On it's face it benefits absolutely no one, and hinders those anglers whom don't have an internet connection.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> I had to purchase a new computer system last year to print the licenses and the unit cost me $800.00.


Any retailer that wanted to sell licenses had to buy it. The bad part is, it still cost the ODNR over $15 MILLION DOLLARS to implement the "new and better" system. I don't think the big $20 included any future maintenance. We will never know for sure, but we'll see just how cost effective this is. I think they mean it's effectively going to cost. So, how much did this cost? $800 times every retailer that wants to sell license plus $15 million. I guess the $800 per retailer doesn't count, since it didn't really cost the DNR?


I'd also add that nobody had to buy any new software to print their license at home. Do the retailers really all have inadequate business computer systems?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got off the phone talking with Michelle for over 25 mins till I was blue in the face.You guys aren't going to like it but here it is straight from the Administration Office of ODNR.

Starting this year we will no longer be permitted to buy the new year's fishing license early like we have in the past.They will be available midnight March 1st.Also no free pass if caught at 12:01 Am on the 1st of March with the old license,you WILL be cited for no license.She kept saying you'll have to plan accordingly,every single situation I gave her for having them early fell on deaf ears.I explained every license I have I can renew early,finally at the end I waved the white flag and said I will enjoy watching the tsunami they have brought upon themselves for the thousands of residential fisherman will have thier voices heard.
I can't tell you how shocked and disappointed I am with our ODNR on this matter.All my involvement in the past with them has always been very professional and reasonable,they always would listen.There is no REASON what so ever in this decision period.
So I guess they don't want any of us fishing at exactly midnight on March 1st
anywhere in OhiDNR definately dropped the ball on this one


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

puterdude said:


> I just got off the phone talking with Michelle for over 25 mins till I was blue in the face.You guys aren't going to like it but here it is straight from the Administration Office of ODNR.
> 
> Starting this year we will no longer be permitted to buy the new year's fishing license early like we have in the past.They will be available midnight March 1st.Also no free pass if caught at 12:01 Am on the 1st of March with the old license,you WILL be cited for no license.She kept saying you'll have to plan accordingly,every single situation I gave her for having them early fell on deaf ears.I explained every license I have I can renew early,finally at the end I waved the white flag and said I will enjoy watching the tsunami they have brought upon themselves for the thousands of residential fisherman will have thier voices heard.
> I can't tell you how shocked and disappointed I am with our ODNR on this matter.All my involvement in the past with them has always been very professional and reasonable,they always would listen.There is no REASON what so ever in this decision period.
> ...


Did she give any indication as to WHY this is being done? I mean is it somehow supposed to save the state money

I've thought this over in my head and it benefits absolutely nobody, and actually hinders anglers/bait stores/tax revenue? I don't get it! And like you said, the DNR has never made head strong nonsensical decisions like this...it's just really odd.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And the other thing that has me errrked about this whole thing is fishing without a license is serious business. Correct me if im wrong but isn't the DNR allowed to confiscate/auction-off all your fishing gear (including your boat) if they catch you without one? (license). I mean were not just talking about a petty fine here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a link to send them an e-mail. Jim Zehringer was appointed Nov 2011 to head the ODNR so that who I am sending my e-mail to.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/tabid/10750/default.aspx


Dear Jim Zehringer,
You have a large number of fisherman who are very unhappy with the ODNR change in policy reagarding the renewal of fishing licenses. In the past as far as I can remember, you could always get a new license around Feb 15 to be effective March 1st. The state benefitted by getting money in their coffers earlier and the fisherman was prepared to go out on March 1st. All that has changed and for what reason?
We can renew our license plates and driver license before they expire but we can't get a fishing license until the old one expires? Why?
Sincerely,


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

so at 12:01 you can't buy license.. wow like you guys said before 
you was able to buy them early your right puter dude they did drop the ball
now i can see why harold at afield stop selling them he couldn't aford the machine and the paper


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bottom line...... I don't think the state's computers can handle Leap Year Day.....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> so at 12:01 you can't buy license.. wow like you guys said before
> you was able to buy them early your right puter dude they did drop the ball
> now i can see why harold at afield stop selling them he couldn't aford the machine and the paper


No you can buy one, just the way the state is doing things now you can't go fishing on the 28th if you plan on fishing past midnight. At midnight you have to go home and purchase a license online, then go back out. If you don't have an internet connection you can't legally go fishing again until you find a store that is open and selling them. It is idiotic.

Whats more if you do make a mistake and fish past midnight you run the risk of forefitting all your gear if you get caught. I could go on and on but i'd more or less be repeating what I already said.

I've said this once and i'll say it again, the head of the DNR needs to be an Elected Official rather then an appointed one. As long as he/she is appointed they aren't going to give a rats behind what the general public thinks of there policys. Once placed in an Elected office one tends to think of the needs of the people whom will re-vote him in, rather then needs of the person that appointed him.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a link to send them an e-mail. Jim Zehringer was appointed Nov 2011 to head the ODNR so that who I am sending my e-mail to.
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/tabid/10750/default.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


Will write him too, however im quite sure there are people from the DNR reading this as we speak...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are some selected excerpts from the ODNR website about the new procedure: (Red text is by me.)



> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...e-Check-System-To-Be-Online-March-1-2011.aspx
> 
> *Web-Based License and Game Check System To Be Online March 1, 2011*
> _System will better serve sportsmen and women in Ohio _
> ...



Would be nice if someone from ODNR could explain how eliminating the two week period to obtain a new fishing license before the current one expires better serves sportsmen and women and how that is not a change in the licensing process.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks acklac7.. i'll wait for the weekend


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is all pretty hard to believe and they say it will remain March 1 in the future.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm so glad our money is being spent on a new licensing system instead of fisheries management, improved access and ramp renovations! Where are the priorities? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm real curious, just how many of you guys actually plan on fishing at midnight on March 1st?
Not me, I'm going to be asleep.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Playbuoy said:


> I'm so glad our money is being spent on a new licensing system instead of fisheries management, improved access and ramp renovations! Where are the priorities?


If I had to guess, and this is just a guess, someone connected to an Elected Official is making a boatload of money from the sale of the new software/printers. At least thats usually how these type of deals work...



crappiedude said:


> I'm real curious, just how many of you guys actually plan on fishing at midnight on March 1st?
> Not me, I'm going to be asleep.



As I see it this isn't about who is going to be fishing at what time it's how we as anglers are going to be impacted. No matter how you look at it this is going to negatively impact us and for what? If there was some sort of explanation I might change my views but as it stands now this is just stupid.

Do the same thing for drivers licenses and Plates/Registration and it would be making headlines in every single paper in Ohio.

Last im going to say on the matter, I swear.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I'm real curious, just how many of you guys actually plan on fishing at midnight on March 1st?
> Not me, I'm going to be asleep.


Looks like you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I'm real curious, just how many of you guys actually plan on fishing at midnight on March 1st?


A significant number when we have a "normal" ice season.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My priorities are straight. It's a Thursday and I have to work, I'll get up at 4:00am and get ready and go to work. Just like every other day. I'll have plenty of time to get a license before Saturday. If I were going fishing before then, I'd just buy my license online before I left the house.
I'm not saying I love the idea of having to wait until the last minute but I sure don't think my life is going to be negativly impacted because of it and I don't think it's a plot from the man to come down of the little people.

Are there really that many people out on the ice night fishing on a Wednesday at mid-night? Not much of it goes on down here in SW Ohio. If so, that's pretty cool. I may have to try it sometime. 

I still feel it's just a glitch or an oversight in the system and will be subject to change.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said crappiedude !!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

nixmkt said:


> Here are some selected excerpts from the ODNR website about the new procedure: (Red text is by me.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to get my license on line over the weekend, but system wouldnt allow me to purchase, so i sent an email to ODNR, I thought. Got a response today to call them which I did. Place was located in Tennessee. Lady said that she could do anything for me because the system is set up to run to the end of February for fishing license, so I had to call them because all that could be purchased at this time was a replacement license. 
Called ODNR and the answer was no license until MARCH 1, 2012.....

Ron


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

So why not just quit all the sniveling and whimpering and just accept the fact MARCH 1.someone please close this thread enough is enough. New 2012 license go on sale MARCH 1 FYI.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

wajski said:


> So why not just quit all the sniveling and whimpering and just accept the fact MARCH 1.someone please close this thread enough is enough. New 2012 license go on sale MARCH 1 FYI.


Now that got me really laughing. This is the best post on the whole thread.
You made my day.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Wait, I need a license to fish? Huh...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it's 8 days away.. once the first rolls around buy your license i asked two weeks ago about buying license i was told march first at bass pro shops


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

wajski said:


> So why not just quit all the sniveling and whimpering and just accept the fact MARCH 1.someone please close this thread enough is enough. New 2012 license go on sale MARCH 1 FYI.


Because the water is still just alittle to cold for some, and we have nothing else to do. Also no one really likes change... except for maybe warm winters !


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

The moon phase on March 1st has always been like rolling the dice for me. It's one of the phases I have the highest likelyhood of scoring a big blank, but, when I hit it right, it pays. So, I guess for me, there is a little less than 1 in 7 chance I'll be fishing during that time frame. I guess since the odds are against me fishing at that time, I should just forget it. Furthermore, I should not care if anybody else was potentially fishing at that time, and, implore anyone who might have been planning to fish at that time to please, just stop your whining and go to bed. 

If I did go, I'd probably be on the Ohio. I wonder what a W.Va game warden over there would say to my explanation of why I was fishing with an expired tag? I can hear it now "no officer, I really did try to buy it, but, but Ohio wouldn't let me. No, really!" I guess I could by a non resident day pass for $3. I wonder if it has the same reciprocy for the Ohio shore. To think, an Ohioan going and buying a W.Va. non resident license to fish on Ohio shore of the Ohio River. Looks like I've found my way around it. Good luck to the rest of you inland folks. While you're sleeping I'll legally be chasing a limit. Might be a busy night on the river.

I called W.Va dnr. I can buy as many day licenses, for any day in advance, throughout the whole year. I could buy one today for August 10th if I wanted to. Over $16million of our DNR's money spent, and I can't buy my regular license.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think we're going to get to hear even more "what if senarios"


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

wajski said:


> So why not just quit all the sniveling and whimpering and just accept the fact MARCH 1.someone please close this thread enough is enough. New 2012 license go on sale MARCH 1 FYI.


and stay out fishing until 2 or 3 AM, guess those of us that do will have to have our Iphones ready to purchase at midnight, or quit fishing.
Not everyone lives the 8-5 schedule, second shift guys work till 11 and might want to go fishing after work, where I fish I see guys out all hours, yes even in the cold.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Somebody call a wambulance.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

My life won't be impacted any way by this whatsoever. BUT! There is nothing wrong with questioning the motivation and decision making by our government. This doesn't seem to benefit sportsmen in any way shape or form. So why?

This sounds to me like a system limitation that was likely overlooked when installing and developing. Given the fact that the government of Ohio does not do this type of work themselves, I'm certain that a contracted entity developed the software and wrote the code. Once installed and the job deemed completed, a change order that would require testing back to the start of development would be costly. The "minor" inconvenience to Ohio fisherman is the cost they're willing to put up with. I've seen this many times before.

I'm from the government and I'm here to help.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> The "minor" inconvenience to Ohio fisherman is the cost they're willing to put up with. I've seen this many times before.
> 
> I'm from the government and I'm here to help.


Probably exactly right. I wonder how much it would cost the ODNR to come out and 1) admit their mistake, even if they dismiss their own oversight and blame it on the software company 2) extend the validity of the 2011 license until March 2nd or 3rd? Besides a ding to their all too perfect ego, I see only benefit with no additional cost. 

To anybody that doesn't think this matters, why don't you offer to pony up the cost of the fines? I'd bet there are thousands of fisherman who don't yet realize this snafu.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rustyhooks said:


> the new fishing licenses will not be available until march 1st??
> in my own position , its very possible i'll be fishing that morning before the dnr site makes them available , then what???


If you have a valid license, that expires 2-29, I can't imagine they'd ticket you. You guys getting all worked up over nothing. Goodness!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> If you have a valid license, that expires 2-29, I can't imagine they'd ticket you. You guys getting all worked up over nothing. Goodness!






puterdude said:


> I just got off the phone talking with Michelle for over 25 mins till I was blue in the face.You guys aren't going to like it but here it is straight from the Administration Office of ODNR.
> 
> Starting this year we will no longer be permitted to buy the new year's fishing license early like we have in the past.They will be available midnight March 1st*.Also no free pass if caught at 12:01 Am on the 1st of March with the old license,you WILL be cited for no license.*She kept saying you'll have to plan accordingly,every single situation I gave her for having them early fell on deaf ears.I explained every license I have I can renew early,finally at the end I waved the white flag and said I will enjoy watching the tsunami they have brought upon themselves for the thousands of residential fisherman will have thier voices heard.
> I can't tell you how shocked and disappointed I am with our ODNR on this matter.All my involvement in the past with them has always been very professional and reasonable,they always would listen.There is no REASON what so ever in this decision period.
> ...



RIP, you will be deeply missed.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry to stray a little off topic but if i do choose to buy online, what if i don't have a color printer? only reason i ask is because they have a different color license each year. Does it just print out on a normal sheet of paper? Also under the old system if you wanted more than one copy of your license you had to pay for it. Will that be the same buying it online, do you have to pay for more than one copy or does it let you print out multiple copies?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Sorry to stray a little off topic but if i do choose to buy online, what if i don't have a color printer? only reason i ask is because they have a different color license each year. Does it just print out on a normal sheet of paper? Also under the old system if you wanted more than one copy of your license you had to pay for it. Will that be the same buying it online, do you have to pay for more than one copy or does it let you print out multiple copies?


just use your regular printer paper. If you want more copies just scan them and print as many as you want or take them to Kinko's.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Very very entertaining thread. Bottom line here is the ODNR is just like every other business out there... they couldn't care any less about customer service.
They're selling hot pancakes and if you don't want to wait in the line and pay the asked for price please step aside as there's someone behind you in line waiting to buy! 
Any business that has a monopoly or a captured audience has their customer at about the bottom priority.
ie- USPS and you can see where they're headed since they started having competition. 
Someone also mentioned leap year and an extra day in February that the software company that wrote the program forgot,,, I'd put my $$$'s on that as the culprit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, regular printer is fine and you can print extra copies.
I've been buying even my out of state license on line. Very convenient to do I try to avoid buying a license in store anymore.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Yes, regular printer is fine and you can print extra copies.
> I've been buying even my out of state license on line. Very convenient to do I try to avoid buying a license in store anymore.


Same here. I've gotten my KY license online already. I'll get my ohio license March 1 and print it out at 12 AM. Get up and go fish that morning.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Stopped by the DNR office on riverside drive today in an attempt to purchase my license directly from the source and was turned down. I politely explained my concerns and both of the ladies there sort of didn't know what to say (they were nice about it, but you could tell someone just flat out told them what the new rules were and nothing else).

Also explained that in Florida and many other states I've had the option to purchase my license 2-5 years in advance: they just looked at me speechless.

That said there is an open house @ 9am on riverside drive this Saturday the 3rd if you would like to voice your opinion. For those saying people are overreacting etc just wait till people start getting slapped with fines, getting there rods/reels confiscated etc. This is a horrible mistake by the DNR and it needs to be corrected.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Same here. I've gotten my KY license online already. I'll get my ohio license March 1 and print it out at 12 AM. Get up and go fish that morning.


And what about those in the country that dont have internet connection, no legal fishing for them until they can find an open store that sells licenses. BS.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> Someone also mentioned leap year and an extra day in February that the software company that wrote the program forgot,,, I'd put my $$$'s on that as the culprit.


It has nothing to do with the leap year. According to what I was told today (from the DNR) there is apparently some new wording in the Ohio Revised Code (when I asked what section they looked at me dumbfounded) along with the fact that the Software company messed up when writing the program. 

The DNR needs to admit they made a mistake and correct it, rather then shaft it's constituents (anglers) and potentially set them up to commit a crime.

Heck they don't even have to change the software, just change to enforcement date to March 10th or something! Again the DNR is being extremely head strong on this and it is very out of character.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And another thing, I've always purchased my license early from R&R, while im down there I usually spend about $30 on new gear to help them out. This year, and every following year guess what? I'll purchase it online: R&R will loose my money and the state will loose the tax revenue, just stupid.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

It's called a metaphor... (pancakes n liscenses). In the big picture it's really not that concerning but I understand how having to change can be stressful.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> It's called a metaphor... (pancakes n liscenses). In the big picture it's really not that concerning but I understand how having to change can be stressful.


It's not stressful, it's just plain stupid, and very out of character for the DNR. Someone, somewhere in the DNR is messing up.

And just wait till people, good people, start getting nailed for no liscense and get all the gear confiscated, you better believe this is something to get concerned about. Again fishing without a license is a BIG DEAL in the state of Ohio!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> Last im going to say on the matter, I swear.



I feel the same way.
I'm having a hard time quitting too


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crappiedude said:


>


I lied , figured someone was going to say something, im out to go fishing


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

we got 6 days til the 1st.. i had my $19 for them i was like gas or license
chose gas was running low i'll get mine on the 3rd


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Soapbox closed.


----------

